# apple road to 13 stone 8% bf



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ok guys i thought i would start my own thread on my goals to hit hit 13 stone 8% body fat over the next 3 months.

i started back training around 3-4 weeks ago and have been useing test e @ 300mgs every 10th day for the past 3ish months (hrt)

current stats are

29 yo

5,9

around 11 stone

body fat?? 10-11%

will keep updated with progress pics over the next 3 months

any tips/questions/flameing ect is welcome

pic of current shape and a pic from around 4 weeks ago


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

You look heavier than that m8 ( that was meant to be a compliment)

Good luck m8 subbed.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

switch said:


> You look heavier than that m8 ( that was meant to be a compliment)
> 
> Good luck m8 subbed.


i have a really really light frame mate its strange tbo ,was in gym last noght and some lad asked me what i weigh and i told him ,he was like wtf you look alot heavy than that ..i got some weid a s s genectics tbo...


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Good luck with this one fella, subbed


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

apple said:


> i have a really really light frame mate its strange tbo ,was in gym last noght and some lad asked me what i weigh and i told him ,he was like wtf you look alot heavy than that ..i got some weid a s s genectics tbo...


You already look fantastic m8 !


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

lookin very sharp m8, subbed


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Youve got some crazy genetics there mate.

No point asking you for cutting tips :lol:

Good luck


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

switch said:


> You already look fantastic m8 !


cheers mate ,thats only 4 weeks of training too mate ,i gain really well and fast and keep lean so its all good ,the problem is if i stop i lose it fast and just shrink but stay lean no matter what i eat ,diet plays a huge factor for me but i have been eating well the last 3 weeks and really seen some nice gains ..


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

strong vascularity. Very good progress


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

expletive said:


> Youve got some crazy genetics there mate.
> 
> No point asking you for cutting tips :lol:
> 
> Good luck


what cutting ? :beer:

eat what i want and stay lean its madness maybe there is something wrong with me ?? serious too ,my brother was saying this the other day ,how is it possable to stay so lean ?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

not going gym tonight but ganna do some dipps soon so will get a pumped pic and post it up


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

solid gains them mate .nice 1 ..subbed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking in awesome shape fella

good lcuk with those although doesnt look like you need it

you ever thought about doing a show in the future


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

How many cals do you eat per day roughly?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

apple said:


> what cutting ? :beer:
> 
> eat what i want and stay lean its madness maybe there is something wrong with me ?? serious too ,my brother was saying this the other day ,how is it possable to stay so lean ?


 Good luck mate,going well 

PS

Ya Make me sick ya lean fecker lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> looking in awesome shape fella
> 
> good lcuk with those although doesnt look like you need it
> 
> you ever thought about doing a show in the future


cheers mate 77i have thought about it tbo and i think at my weight and genetics i would do very well ,no being big headed or anything but i train in a big health club sort of gym (village hotel) and there is not a single person in there near my shape or leaness so i think i have something good to work with regarding genetics


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

apple said:


> what cutting ? :beer:
> 
> eat what i want and stay lean its madness maybe there is something wrong with me ?? serious too ,my brother was saying this the other day ,how is it possable to stay so lean ?


I have one thing to say

CNUT


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking well there buddy :thumbup1: .......nicely cut :cool2: ........subbed


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> How many cals do you eat per day roughly?


errrr now your asking

thats my probelm mate i just eat and gain and stay lean

right lets see a good days diet for me

10am 5 massed hard bolied eggs with added butter on 2 pieces whole meal toast

11am usn anabolic shake with whole mile

12pm chicken fillet with rice and veg

1pm apple/banana

2pm pack on almonds and glass of milk

4pm tuna and jacket paatao with evoo drizzle

6pm usn shake

7pm bowl of pasta tin of tuna

9pm rump stake pack of rice

thats how i eat ,not exaclty at those times but thats the genral routeen of my diet


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

going to do some dips will be back with a pumped pic see what you guys think ...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

apple said:


> 1pm apple


And you are seriously flexible too, everyone on here want to 'eat themselves'


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

switch said:


> And you are seriously flexible too, everyone on here want to 'eat themselves'


lol quality, that would make a fun thread, if u could eat urself, would ya?

sorry for putting that in ur thread m8.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Breeny said:


> if u could eat urself, would ya?


I would more than once a day.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

switch said:


> And you are seriously flexible too, everyone on here want to 'eat themselves'


i was thinkin that an apple that can eat his banana


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

i would make the thread but it will get moved to MA and i wont be able to see it.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you ever been 13 stone before? Im similar to you i stay lean 10-12% but weight does not go up for shiiite even with alot of cals dont even add on fat. Im 12 stone my aim is to be 13 stone seems like it will take forever at this rate, it took me around 2 years to add on 4kg lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

just done 160 dips in reps of 20

got a good little pump going

here are some pics


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Have you ever been 13 stone before? Im similar to you i stay lean 10-12% but weight does not go up for shiiite even with alot of cals dont even add on fat. Im 12 stone my aim is to be 13 stone seems like it will take forever at this rate, it took me around 2 years to add on 4kg lol


was around 12-12.5 once but bloated due to drol ....


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

m8 if ur gonna keep putting up pics of how lean u are and making me all jealous, im gonna have to unsubscribe.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate. Really fcuking lean !!!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Breeny said:


> m8 if ur gonna keep putting up pics of how lean u are and making me all jealous, im gonna have to unsubscribe.


lmfao

just about to cook a meal

rump steak/120 g rice /30ml olive oil


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

what ya think bf is lads? 10-12%


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

bulking food ....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

apple said:


> what ya think bf is lads? 10-12%


lol.

6-7%


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> lol.
> 
> 6-7%


ya think its that low?? dont know about that mate ....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

do you go to the gym or home workout? because the gym should be able to do BF for you, takes no time at all and relevant to your goals


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

apple said:


> ya think its that low?? dont know about that mate ....


well im 7% and you look about the same/maybe leaner than me IMO


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> do you go to the gym or home workout? because the gym should be able to do BF for you, takes no time at all and relevant to your goals


i train at a health club mate with alot of pt and what not but it think there bf testers are them handheld things not the capilers but ill ask tomorrow night and post results ...if i am that low then i will rename the thread to

road to 13 stone 4% bf .........lmfao


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> well im 7% and you look about the same/maybe leaner than me IMO


In that avi ?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Id say your about 9-10% mate.

looking good though!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

just too add the last two weeks been doing alot of swimming after my workouts

i tend to do 10 25m under warter lenths and 20 normal breast stoke 25m lenths

steam room and sauna followed by 20-30 mins in a bubble spa .........


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, excellent shape already. Looking forward to see the changes you make


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate, will be following.

I'd say 10%ish...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> In that avi ?


nah, not sure about avi, that was last summer.. was probs about 10 in that


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Id say around 12% about the same as me, IMO 7% is abs looking like a road map IME, maybe its just water your holding though????


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

How often do you train abs? You might just be bloated slighty in the stomach, or need to develop abs more? Arms, shoulders, pecs region looks around 7%, stomach 9-10% actaully, legs?? assume they are similar to shoulders/arms... on balance i still think sub 10


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

U do look bigger than 11 weird, looking brilliant m8 subbed!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> How often do you train abs? You might just be bloated slighty in the stomach, or need to develop abs more? Arms, shoulders, pecs region looks around 7%, stomach 9-10% actaully, legs?? assume they are similar to shoulders/arms... on balance i still think sub 10


dont train abbs at moment ,i am only 3 weeks back training so just getting back to routein ,i will start abbs as of next week mon/wed/fri


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

look completely different in those comparison pics!

nice one, arm has like double in size!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Id say around 12% about the same as me, IMO 7% is abs looking like a road map IME, maybe its just water your holding though????


yes could be holding a little warter due to the test e am not running any ai and while am keeoing my diet faily clean there is some salt intake so could well be a little bit of warter weight but tbo i dont mind that at all as its easy fixable and seeming i am only 3 week back into training i have months to add an ai/tweat diet/ect so no biggie really

got 120 50mg alpha pharma winny so 75-100mgs ed is when the real fun starts


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You look amazing mate keep it up


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

looking good mate!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

apple - only just seen this - v interested we have similar stats im 5'9 but few years younger and 87kg @ 12% currently

im currently on a cut heading towards 82/83 ish also

looking good in your pics mate - v lean


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> apple - only just seen this - v interested we have similar stats im 5'9 but few years younger and 87kg @ 12% currently
> 
> im currently on a cut heading towards 82/83 ish also
> 
> looking good in your pics mate - v lean


will be intresting to see your results mate


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

certainly level of bf i'd like to get to - will defo be keeping an eye on this mate


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> certainly level of bf i'd like to get to - will defo be keeping an eye on this mate


cool mate

i am just a looker bugger with genetics i suspose as my diet is not at the best so i count myself lucky really ...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

apple said:


> cool mate
> 
> i am just a looker bugger with genetics i suspose as my diet is not at the best so i count myself lucky really ...


fair play mate good for u

you done many cycles?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> fair play mate good for u
> 
> you done many cycles?


done about 2-3 messed up cycles about 5-6 years ago

havent trained or had a goodish diet in 2-3 years and only 3 weeks back into training ....muscle memory?

i have been on 300mgs test e every 10th day (hrt) for the last 3 months becasue of my stupid abuse years ago i low natty test and it was leading to me staying in bed/not eating/not training/moody/ect so jumped on test e and i am back to my old self


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good on you mate, looking great. at 8% your going to look amazing if your at 10-11 now!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

good luck with your goals for more mass, although i think you look a good bit leaner than 10-11% now, i would have thought between 7-8% now...how did you measure BF or just estimating?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

goonerton said:


> good luck with your goals for more mass, although i think you look a good bit leaner than 10-11% now, i would have thought between 7-8% now...how did you measure BF or just estimating?


havent had it done mate was just gueseing 10-12%

thanks for reminding me i will get it donte tonight at gym ...will post results up when back from gym about 9ish tonight


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> good on you mate, looking great. at 8% your going to look amazing if your at 10-11 now!


cheers mate


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

looking good bro keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good mate well done :beer:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

9.6 per cent body fat guys


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Feeling good today , feel the biggest i have in years so all going well will update later with tonight's workout


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I was spot on then with my guess!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hope you get on well with this mate.

13 stone and low bf is what I have always wanted, but ****ty genetics makes it difficult.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

How did you test your bf levels mate?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> How did you test your bf levels mate?


Capillers mate

Couple more pics of progress

First pic just after Xmas

Second pic current



















Just had last meal

Chicken fillet on George Forman

Bacon

Rocket

Jack daneils BBQ sause

Grated cheese

Rapeseed oil drizzle


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Worked back a few hours ago

X 3 sets of 12 pull upps

X 3 sets of 8 lat pull

X 3 sets of 6 bent over row

X 4 sets of 8/8/6/4 seated cable row

X 4 sets of 8/8/4/4 dead lift

Swimming

X 20 25 meter breast stroke

X 10 25 meter under warter breast stroke

Pwo 50g protein shot

30mins later

3 scoops usn anabolic fuel ( 50g p / 60g c )


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

fair play mate quite the differents in the two shot look bigger and more Vascular


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lookin good mate, a lot more ripped up and aded some size


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers lads

Little brecky to get day going


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

apple said:


> Capillers mate
> 
> Couple more pics of progress
> 
> ...


Looking ripped!

Definitely still think you're lower than 9.6% BF currently though lol


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

some nice size put on in yout first picture


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers lads


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

havent updated in a while, you still there buddy?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> havent updated in a while, you still there buddy?


He is banned mate


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

anyone know why apple has been banned?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

bulldogge said:


> anyone know why apple has been banned?


Discussing sources


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

ah ok mate, cheers..... shame as i liked apple, seemed a decent fella.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor [email protected] was agood thread aswell!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Permanent


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

bob your avi is sh!t


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

can he not sign on again under a diff name and start it again or do they block his IP address or whatever? how does it work?

shame he was proper lean as well - would have been interesting thread


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

leeds_01 said:


> can he not sign on again under a diff name and start it again or do they block his IP address or whatever? how does it work?
> 
> shame he was proper lean as well - would have been interesting thread


Even if the IP wasnt blocked, he'd just get banned again!


----------

